# Possible hole in tooth



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Was checking out Oscars teeth today and I noticed his biggest sharpest tooth in the back upper jaw has a possible hole in it. I took a tooth brush and gently tried brushing it to see if maybe it was a piece of food or something that got stuck, but nothing changed or moved. 

A few months back my vet did tell me Oscar needs some teeth removed, a few puppy teeth that still haven't fallen out, causing some over crowding. 

Guess I have to do the dental surgery earlier than I wanted to -.- 

I don't know what could have caused this to his tooth. It looks like a really small dot and there is some plaque/tartar surrounding the dot.


----------

